# Roger's WMA Dog Hunt



## Screven Hunter (Dec 15, 2009)

Does anyone know how it works? Does the DNR run and manage the hunt all day or is it unorganized? Has anyone ever lost dogs or had them stolen on the hunt? Is it easy to cut dogs off? Just looking for general information about the hunt. All help is appreciated.


----------

